# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Journey to the "tail" of Borneo

## kuching

May 30, 2009. A group of my outdoor friends and I visited the Tanjung Datu National Park in the western tip of Sarawak, next to Kalimantan Barat of Indonesian Borneo. If you look at the map of Borneo, the shape of this great island is like a giant dog....and the place where I visited is the "tail" of it.


Getting to the shore.






My friends.....






Setting up the tent.







Sea turtle always come here to lay the eggs, so the park ranger will collect the eggs from the beach & keep it here:






Sea turtle hatchery.





Another paradise on earth.

----------


## kuching

2 days before we arrived this beautiful beach, the sea turtles came to the shore to lay eggs. Too bad we missed the opportunity to see it!






Deserted beach










A cave near the beach

----------


## kuching

The water is crystal clear....











.....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

After taking our lunch on the 1st day, I went hiking with a friend of mine on a trail called Pasir Antu laut (sea ghost's sand). Off coast of Tg Datu is a haunted place.....a friend told me a lot Japanese soldiers (during World War 2) were drown when they ships sunk after hitting the boulders in that area.

The map of "the tail" of Borneo:




The Nibong palm forest.





Palm leaf.





Most of the rivers here are short & small. The only freshwater fish that I found is _Puntius everetti_ (barb). 





The population of aquatic fauna is very small. Only found 1 species of _Macrobrachium_ shrimp & a _Caridina_ shrimp. (colourless)





a beautiful river.

----------


## kuching

Paradise on earth....





A lot of granite boulders along the jungle trail.









Lianas. There is a species of _Rafflesia_ (largest flower on earth) grows in this area....but too bad, no flower at that time.





The boulders & the jungle.





Walking pass the liana.

----------


## kuching

Small stream (cascade).









After 2 hours later, we reached a deserted beach.








Water is crystal clear!

----------


## kuching

Very peaceful place....





Unpolluted beach







A stream (brackish water)

----------


## tawauboy

very nice and clean beach.
clear waters too.

----------


## kuching

> very nice and clean beach.
> clear waters too.


Thanks Thomas. :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

WAH!! wonderful!!! i want to go mike!!!!!

danger la you... small boat put so many people..hahaha. :Grin:

----------


## kuching

> WAH!! wonderful!!! i want to go mike!!!!!
> 
> danger la you... small boat put so many people..hahaha.


Thanks for viewing. :Grin:

----------


## tawauboy

how long does it take to travel from kuching to tanjung datu np?
by air or land?

----------


## kuching

> how long does it take to travel from kuching to tanjung datu np?
> by air or land?


2 hours to Sematan town from Kuching, driving. Then take speed boat (45 min) to Tg Datu.

----------


## tawauboy

thanks.
will consider if i travel to sarawak for holidays.

----------


## kuching

On the 2nd day, we hiked 2 hours to Melano bay to visit the last village of western Sarawak.


Telok Melano (Telok = Bay)












Abandoned house






A collapsed jetty





A jetty at Telok Melano

----------


## kuching

A boat is waiting for us to go back to Tg Datu.......





Jetty....

----------


## kuching

More jetty shots....









.....to be continued.

----------


## hii

wow, really love the quiet, clean and peaceful beach.

----------

